# High strength ceramic matrix



## devastator2

That is my first post on this forum so hi every one.

I need your help with the translation of: "High strength ceramic matrix" in to Polish.
Context:composite product which includes ceramic material and metallic fibres for high temperature application.
My sugestion is: "Bardzo odporna ceramiczna podstawa", but it can be improved.

Thanks
Z góry dziękuję.


----------



## kminek

Witam,
Kontekst wyjaśnia "matrix" jako usieciowany włóknami metalowymi ceramiczny materiał. Użycie "podstawa" nie pasuje. Proponuję zwrot przetłumaczyć :"Bardzo odporny kompozyt ceramiczno-metalowy" Pozdrawiam


----------



## Ben Jamin

Tu trzeba najpierw wyjaśnić jaki jest kontekst tego określenia i jakiej specjalnosci technicznej on dotyczy, a następnie zapytać się fachowca z tej dziedziny. szansa, że takowy pojawi się na tym
 forum jest bliska zeru.


----------



## LilianaB

Matryca to moze  byc forma w niektorych znaczeniach, ale ja nie wiem nic o metalurgii. W potocznym znaczeniu to jest forma.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Lepiej nie strzelać na oślep.  Łatwo spudłować. Zważcie taki przykład:   
Oryginał:"A bare conductor runs along the train". Tłumaczenie: "Nagi konduktor biegnie wzdłuż pociągu".


----------



## gmesange

może: wysoko wytrzymała osnowa ceramiczna


----------



## devastator2

Dzięki za odpowiedzi.... są bardzo pomocne. Wymyśliłem jeszcze taką wersję: Wysoce wytrzymała masa ceramiczna, co myślicie na ten temat??


----------



## gmesange

devastator2 said:


> Dzięki za odpowiedzi.... są bardzo pomocne. Wymyśliłem jeszcze taką wersję: Wysoce wytrzymała masa ceramiczna, co myślicie na ten temat??



mysle ze lepiej osnowa niz masa poczytaj na temat kompozytów o osnowie ceramicznej ze wzmocnieniem (włóknami, cząstkami itp.)  Przyjęte jest że kompozyt składa sie z osnowy i wzmocnienia


----------

